

Life Balancing Act - 6 Ways to Keep Your Priorities in Focus - tburke_quark
http://techstartupgame.com/2011/07/20/the-life-balancing-act-6-ways-to-keep-your-priorities-in-focus/

======
mathattack
Interesting post. I find work life balance to be very tightly coupled with the
time horizon of the company.

~~~
tburke_quark
Hey Mathattack - thanks for the feedback. You are absolutely right, the time I
can spend focused on my family is very different now than it was 4 years ago
when I started my first company. The biggest challenge is certainly during the
transition years from having a stable job to taking your first jump as an
entrepreneur. Nothing can really prepare you, or your family, for this major
transition - but at least trying to maintain some balance is key. Thanks for
reading!

~~~
mathattack
I hear you. From a personal view lot is BC/AC - before and after child. From a
corporate view, it is a question of sprinting (to an exit or market
opportunity) versus building for a longer time horizon. As we age, our
priorities change, as do the types of places we choose to work.

